# Peacock Portrait



## Archer (Jan 17, 2015)

Taken a few months ago at the Gorge Wildlife Park here in South Australia


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2015)

WoW, the clarity..


I have some photos I took of peacocks but nowhere near the beauty of this one


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2015)

Good to see you again Archer, your picture is beautiful!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## Archer (Jan 17, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good to see you again Archer, your picture is beautiful!



Thank you SeaBreeze....


----------



## Archer (Jan 17, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Stunning!



Thank you, glad you liked it...
Ron.


----------

